# Electronic CO2



## Jillis (May 11, 2005)

Sunny greetings from Singapore!

I was wondering if anyone can advise me with this Nisso Electronic CO2 system that I chanced upon at my LFS.

Does it work just as well as NutraFin's DIY CO2?

The LFS told me if CO2 is sufficient i should see my plants 'pearling'
Is that true?

I'm with Nutrafin for a year and have never seen 'pearling' ever!!
Why's that??  

Help??

Thank you
Jillis


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

some plants don't pearl as much as others.. and i think it also has to do with other factors such as available light and your co2 dissolve efficiency.. afaik the nutrafin DIY co2 doesn't produce as much as a "real" diy system does.. but the nisso electrolysis may be even less efficient than the nutrafin co2

it also all depends on the tank size you're attempting to add co2 to..

for anything bigger than 10-20gal you prob won't get enough co2 into the water w/ a nutrafin or a nisso..

if you're really wanting to DIY and go for pearling, try 2 or more 2-liter DIY bottles.. and find an efficient diffuser (either buy one, or feed it into the intake of a powerhead)

FWIW i'd highly recommend saving your money, and buying a pressurized co2 system, the all-in-one kits or DIY buy-all-the-parts-method shouldn't cost you more than $200 total

i did a lot of digging and shopping and managed to get a $52 shipped 10gal aluminum tank, a 34$ regulator and 26$ for a needle valve and check valve from rexgrigg.com, throw in a cheap or homemade bubble counter and a diffuser(~20$) of your choice as well as a $12 co2 fill and you have your pressurized co2 system.

my total was about 150$ for the entire setup which includes airline tubing and some misc brass adapters..


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

southpark said:


> FWIW i'd highly recommend saving your money, and buying a pressurized co2 system, the all-in-one kits or DIY buy-all-the-parts-method shouldn't cost you more than $200 total
> 
> i did a lot of digging and shopping and managed to get a $52 shipped 10gal aluminum tank, a 34$ regulator and 26$ for a needle valve and check valve from rexgrigg.com, throw in a cheap or homemade bubble counter and a diffuser(~20$) of your choice as well as a $12 co2 fill and you have your pressurized co2 system.
> 
> my total was about 150$ for the entire setup which includes airline tubing and some misc brass adapters..


I did the same, and put together a system with a 5# aluminum tank, check-valve, bubble counter, needle valve, 2 AquaticMagic diffusers (change out one while cleaning the other), and tubing for around $120.

Check the web, especially the home brew websites. I think a pressurized system will serve you much better in the long run.

Brian


----------



## Jillis (May 11, 2005)

Hey thanks for all the help. Guess I won't be considering Nisso. But my tank is only a 3g nano. And i have added Excel and Flourish. Still no pearling. I have some Java Moss growing quite well though.

Been trying to post a pic of my tank but my pic is too big!!
Can anyone tell me how you resize pics ?

Thanks
Jillis


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

> Can anyone tell me how you resize pics ?


IrfanView is one of the best freeware tool you can use to resize your picture.

IrfanView - one of the most popular viewers worldwide

Go to Image > Resize/Resample>set the size you want and make sure you select Resample option. 
When saving, set the JPG compression quality to 80%. That's it.


----------



## Jillis (May 11, 2005)

Hey thanks Yxberia for your help. Unfortunately I am using Mac OS X. Can Mac accept Irfanview? Sorry I'm not very Mac savy yet. Still learning. Appreciate it if you can guide me through this.

Good evening
Jillis


----------

